
BootStrap 4 cheatsheet - kelukelugames
http://hackerthemes.com/bootstrap-cheatsheet#dropdown
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11542005](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11542005),
since the author posted that one.

~~~
pointytrees
Thanks, I reloaded the page and was very confused.

